# Middlesex County tabletop RPG group



## Swordjockey (Jun 19, 2013)

I've attempted this in the past but with summer here I figured I'd give it another try I'm looking for either a group to join or create to play P&P RPG's in the Middlesex County Massachusetts area, I myself currently have all the supplies needed to run _D&D 4e, D&D Next, Pathfinder, Shdowrun 4e_, and a _Call of Cthulhu_ variant called _The Laundry_. Post on this form or send me a private message if you wish to join and I will look for a place for us to play and I will be posting updates on this form.


----------



## Swordjockey (Jun 25, 2013)

excellent news a number of people of shown interest in forming such a group all I need is one or two more people and I can find a location.


----------



## CavPanda (Jul 17, 2013)

Have you had any luck? I talked to you a little on the DnD forums...I have a 2e group playing weekly in Nashua starting up if you are interested.


----------

